# RoundCube - Identität einschränken



## wiseguy (28. Nov. 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das hier her paßt, aber ich hab keinen besseren Platz gefunden und ich weiß nicht, ob das überhaupt mit ISPConfig zusammenhängt...

Also ich hab als Webmailer das *RoundCube* über updates eingespielt. Darin kann der Nutzer sich weitere *Identitäten* anlegen. Das ist an sich ne schöne Sache. Aber wie könnte ich das unterbinden oder zumindestens einschränken? Also ich will z.B. nicht, dass sich da ein Kunde Fake Mail Adressen anlegen kann: *Also es soll nicht möglich sein zum Beispiel eine Identität support@microsoft.com anzulegen* (momentan geht das nämlich leider).

Überhaupt, kann ich das bei meinem postfix deaktivieren, dass nur eigene, dem System bekannte domains Mails versenden können?

Wo stell ich das ein? Ist das Sache von RoundCube oder Sache vom ISPConfig? Und wenns nur Sache vom RoundCube ist, wie kann ich das RoundCube einzeln noch entsprechend konfiguriern?


----------



## Till (1. Dez. 2008)

Es ist in jedem Emailprogramm uns somit auch einem Webmailprogramm möglich eine falsche Absenderadresse anzugeben.


----------



## wiseguy (1. Dez. 2008)

aber ist es dennoch möglich, über die smtp Server Einstellungen abzufragen, ob die Domain, die im Absender-Feld eingetragen ist, auch zu diesem Server zeigt? Also das ich die beispielsweise im Postfix mit eintragen kann als erlaubte absender-Damain oder so.


----------



## Till (2. Dez. 2008)

> aber ist es dennoch möglich, über die smtp Server Einstellungen abzufragen, ob die Domain, die im Absender-Feld eingetragen ist, auch zu diesem Server zeigt?


das ist schon möglich, es ist halt die Frage in wie weit Du den Code des Email oder Webmail Programmes umschreiben möchtest, damit es das kann.


----------



## wiseguy (2. Dez. 2008)

ist das versenden nicht sache des postscripts? Also wird müsste man sowas nicht letztlich am SMTP Server einstellen? Wenn man das nur im Mailprogramm eintragen kann, ist das okay - wenn man dan nur hinterher die Mai lnicht abschicken kann - dann soll sozusagen der SMTP Server ne Fehlernachricht zurückgeben, dass die Mail nicht gesendet werden konnte


----------

